# WIFI Question



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

A friend of mine is having WIFI reception problems at the condo complex she lives at. She has a lap top computer, and she cant get any signal in her unit except if she leans over the balcony rail. Is there a WIFI antenna she can plug in her laptop comp to get a a better signal? Most of the condo complex is getting a good signal except for a few units.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ive never seen an external antenna connector on a laptop. Perhaps she could get some type of WiFi repeater though.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

B Newt said:


> A friend of mine is having WIFI reception problems at the condo complex she lives at. She has a lap top computer, and she cant get any signal in her unit except if she leans over the balcony rail. Is there a WIFI antenna she can plug in her laptop comp to get a a better signal? Most of the condo complex is getting a good signal except for a few units.


Have not seen one for a laptop, but have used a USB based wifi adapter with a 15 foot USB extension cable


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I use a range extender in my house to get a better signal on the deck. It works well. Mine is an EnGenius brand. Here is a link to some:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+extender&sprefix=wifi+range+extender,aps,215


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

shedberg said:


> I use a range extender in my house to get a better signal on the deck. It works well. Mine is an EnGenius brand. Here is a link to some:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...+extender&sprefix=wifi+range+extender,aps,215


That was my first thought, but not sure they will help in this situation.



B Newt said:


> ....she cant get any signal in her unit except if she leans over the balcony rail.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanx for the info I will let her know.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Where is she trying to get WiFi from?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

sounds like condo-provided wifi to me. I'd have a chat with the property manager.


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

They make usb wifi adapters. She could use one of those with a long usb cable (I think).


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

Has she tried using another device to try to connect to the wifi? It would rule out an issue with the wifi reception on her laptop.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

trh said:


> Where is she trying to get WiFi from?


The condo complex she lives at has free wifi. Its provided by I dont know???? I guess the management company???


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

hilmar2k said:


> Has she tried using another device to try to connect to the wifi? It would rule out an issue with the wifi reception on her laptop.


If she steps outside no problems.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"B Newt" said:


> If she steps outside no problems.


That doesn't mean her laptop doesn't have reception issues. Even a laptop with the wifi antenna disconnected will pick up wifi when the signal is strong enough.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Download a program called netstumbler, it can give you a visual representation of where signal will be useable in the condo. Compare with the good signal level on the balcony to find other places you can get good signal. It will also show all networks in the area, its possible some adjacent unit is broadcasting on same channel. Walk around with it running to see where good/bad.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok I will let her know, thanks


----------

